# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Minag prevé que producción de huevos se recuperará a partir de abril

## gpacheco

*Sólo creció 3.5% en el 2008 y en lo que va de este año 1.9% .*  *Lima, mar. 10 (ANDINA).-* La producción nacional de huevos se recuperaría a partir de abril o mayo próximos, cuando se incremente la población de gallinas ponedoras, proyectó hoy el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag).  
La mayor colocación de pollitas Bb en diciembre del 2008 (1.47 millones) y en enero del 2009 (1.45 millones) daría como resultado el aumento de gallinas ponedoras y, por consiguiente, la recuperación de la producción de huevos en los meses de abril y mayo, señaló. 
Asimismo, indicó que el precio al por mayor del kilo de huevos se incrementó en la primera semana de marzo debido a que hubo un menor ingreso de este producto a los centros de acopio de Lima. 
Este menor ingreso es resultado de una desaceleración en el ritmo de la producción nacional de huevos, que durante el 2008 se expandió en 3.5 por ciento y, en lo que va del año, en 1.9 por ciento. 
En Lima, la principal región abastecedora de huevos, redujo su producción en enero del 2009 en 1.8 por ciento, apuntó.  
Según el Sistema de Abastecimiento y Precios (Sisap) del Minag, durante los primeros siete días de marzo el precio al por mayor del kilo de huevos se situó en 3.91 nuevos soles en promedio.  
Dijo que si bien es cierto que este precio promedio implica un incremento de 7.5 por ciento, respecto al mismo período del 2008, y de 6.3 por ciento en comparación con la última semana de febrero del 2009, aún es inferior al promedio registrado en los dos últimos meses del año pasado: noviembre (4.37 soles el kilo) y diciembre (4.20 soles).  
Señaló que la desaceleración en la producción de huevos se explicaría en la mayor saca de gallinas ponedoras, debido al incremento que ha experimentado la demanda de este tipo de carne.  
En ese contexto, en el primer bimestre del 2009 se registró un alza en el precio promedio de la carne de gallina a nivel mayorista de 22.4 por ciento con relación al mismo período del 2008, lo que explica el incremento de la saca en aproximadamente 58 por ciento. 
Mencionó además la reducción de menos uno por ciento en el peso promedio ponderado de las gallinas ponedoras que se destinaron al camal, lo que implica el sacrificio de un mayor número de aves debido a que su peso promedio fue menor. 
Asimismo, indicó que en junio del año pasado se registró una menor colocación de pollitas Bb, cuando se colocó un 13.4 por ciento menos que en el mismo mes del 2007, lo cual redujo la población de gallinas ponedoras.  
Adicionalmente, en este período las empresas avícolas enfrentaron los efectos de los precios piso más altos que se habían generado a partir del alza de los insumos, especialmente del maíz amarillo duro.Temas similares: Artículo: Traslado de comerciantes de La Parada a Santa Anita será recién a partir de abril de 2012, anuncian Artículo: Sector agropecuario aumentó 4.7% en enero por mayor producción de aves, huevos y frutas Artículo: Producción de huevos aumentó 5.6% entre enero y agosto del presente año en el país Senasa prevé implementar Reglamento de Sanidad Avícola a nivel nacional a partir de segundo semestre Senasa prevé implementar Reglamento de Sanidad Avícola a nivel nacional a partir de segundo semestre

----------


## rogelio

hola soy rogelio y deseo saber si podria ser buena idea invertir en compra de gallinas bb cres que podra resultar como negocio rentable

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Rogelio: 
Por qué no planteas cuál es tu idea de negocio y nos das más detalles para ver si alguien que sabe sobre este negocio te puede ayudar.  
Deben haber negocios avícolas buenos y rentables, como otros malos y que sólo consumen dinero.  
Por eso, es mejor dar toda la información posible de lo que tienes planeado hacer, para que otros usuarios te puedan ayudar o al menos dar su opinión al respecto. 
Lo que sí, una cosa es muy cierta:a los peruanos pronto nos van a salir plumas de todo el pollo que comemos. 
En todo caso, porqué no creas un nuevo tema: Nuevo Proyecto Avícola, o con algún nombre así, para que los usuarios te planteen alternativas.  
Saludos y buena suerte.

----------


## rogelio

hola soy rogelio otravez lo que deseo saber si dedicarse a criar gallinas para la venta de huevos seria rentable me encuentro en lambayeque y hasta donde yo se la demanda es insatisfecha pero deseo la opinion de ustedes,y si la in formacion que tengo es cierta

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Hola Rogelio:
El negocio del huevo en el país está en manos de muy pocas empresas. Concretamente, yo conozco al principal productor de huevos del país - Estuardo Masías de La Calera en Chincha - quien distribuye huevos en todo el país. No creo que haya falta de oferta. Es más; cuando el mercado requiere de más huevos, ellos inmediatamente incuban más huevos para producir más gallinas ponedoras y así atender la demanda del mercado.
Por si acaso te doy el correo electrónico y los teléfonos de Vasco Masías quien es el gerente de la productora de huevos: vasco@lacalera.com.pe
Teléfonos: 2540067 y 4672145
Saludos,
Fernando

----------

